# What's your display setup & species?



## antinous (Jun 22, 2016)

For those who have one (or more), post a photo of your display enclosure! What species do you keep in there? If you don't have one, which T out of your collection would be your display T?


----------



## magicmed (Jun 22, 2016)

Sadly none of my T are large enough for display yet, I do have an 80 gallon bearded dragon tank, 40 gallon exo terra display for ball python, 5 gallon for heterometrus spinifer, and 65 gallon planted display fish tank


----------



## Venom1080 (Jun 22, 2016)

not a amazing display cage, but its the closest fully set up right now. plan on setting up a 10 gallon this way for a AF P striata next week. btw, this spider molted and is like twice as big now.P regalis in the pic

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## magicmed (Jun 22, 2016)

Strange looking T, right?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shining (Jun 22, 2016)

magicmed said:


> Sadly none of my T are large enough for display yet, I do have an 80 gallon bearded dragon tank, 40 gallon exo terra display for ball python, 5 gallon for heterometrus spinifer, and 65 gallon planted display fish tank


Lucky, I can't keep live plants or any plants with my fish. They just eat or tear it up.


----------



## magicmed (Jun 22, 2016)

shining said:


> Lucky, I can't keep live plants or any plants with my fish. They just eat or tear it up.


Try pothos vine (the stuff growing like crazy from the cups and HOB filter) and anubias niangua. Both very hardy, low light plants. The anubia produce pretty flowers underwater and the vines just grow like crazy. I love them for an extra filtration system lol


----------



## shining (Jun 22, 2016)

Exo Terra 12x12x18
Poecilotheria regalis



Standard 10 gallon 
Acanthoscurria brocklehursti 



Standard 10 gallon
Pterinocheles murinus (recently moved, can't wait to see what she does with it)



20 gallon tall
Scolopendra dehaani

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shining (Jun 22, 2016)

magicmed said:


> Try pothos vine (the stuff growing like crazy from the cups and HOB filter) and anubias niangua. Both very hardy, low light plants. The anubia produce pretty flowers underwater and the vines just grow like crazy. I love them for an extra filtration system lol


Yeah, I have some pothos in some of my hobs for that nitrate consumption and they look nice hanging there. I have severums and a convict, severums love to eat all the plants, convict just likes to break pretty things, nothing lasts.


----------



## magicmed (Jun 22, 2016)

shining said:


> Yeah, I have some pothos in some of my hobs for that nitrate consumption and they look nice hanging there. I have severums and a convict, severums love to eat all the plants, convict just likes to break pretty things, nothing lasts.


Haha the only cichlids I've ever dealt with are the dwarf blue rams in my tank. They're friendly little guys though. I like a big variety of fish so sadly I don't get the beautiful colors of cichlids


----------



## Shawnee (Jun 22, 2016)

It's funny you post this thread today, as I just received the enclosure I bought for display purposes  I live in the country so I love rustic looking stuff. I found it on ebay. I don't know who to put in it yet, though. From it's size it is only suitable for up to a juvenile T or possibly an adult dwarf species.

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 3


----------



## Trenor (Jun 22, 2016)

My P.cam enclosure looks the best out of all the others ATM.










Here she is in her hide.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## petkokc (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm currently at work so don't have any pictures to post, but for display enclosure hands down the best species are Acanthoscurria geniculata and Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens. They are both always on the open, A. geniculata gets huge while C. cyaneopubescens webs like crazy.

Whenever someones come to me to see tarantulas, those two never disappoints. Unlike all the Poecilotherias...it's like keeping only plants in enclosures with occasional feet sticking out of hole xD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RMJ (Jun 23, 2016)

Avicularia Versicolour  and I will get an upto date picture uploaded shortly!


----------



## Andrea82 (Jun 23, 2016)

My best display tank and tarantula were my T.violaceus. I said were...because the lady decided she's having none of it, built a few curtains and went to ground. 
So now I have a nice enclosure with no spider. She only comes out at night.


----------



## mistertim (Jun 23, 2016)

Yeah, I'd say my P. cam enclosure is the closest to a "display setup" at the moment as well...

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## ophidia (Jun 23, 2016)

Here's my _Poecilotheria rufilata's_ cage.  I haven't seen the spider in about two weeks so I suspect she's in premolt.  I also see that there are poops on the sides to clean off-- this would be a good time.  She's still small, about 4" DLS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xKillian (Jun 25, 2016)

This is Lady Mosag, my B. Smithi.

She's in a ten gallon acrylic tank with ecoearth substrate...I might be biased, but I think she's a perfect specimen. :-D She's my one and only right now, but she is and most likely always will be my best display.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jun 26, 2016)

On Monday I am getting a 22-ish enclosure for my Theraphosa stirmi, I have all kinds of stuff to make it look decent, when I finish it I'll post the pics here.


----------



## Haksilence (Jun 26, 2016)

@lunarae  makes superb display enclosures, I'm sure she has some nice new ones to show


----------



## SausageinaNet (Jun 26, 2016)

petkokc said:


> I'm currently at work so don't have any pictures to post, but for display enclosure hands down the best species are Acanthoscurria geniculata and Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens. They are both always on the open, A. geniculata gets huge while C. cyaneopubescens webs like crazy.
> 
> Whenever someones come to me to see tarantulas, those two never disappoints. Unlike all the Poecilotherias...it's like keeping only plants in enclosures with occasional feet sticking out of hole xD


I agree 100%. I am very uncreative so my enclosures are very blunt and functional at the moment. If I would set up a nice display enclosure C.cyaneopubescens would be my number one pick. Mine is out 95% of the time and the white webbing with the blue spider sitting on it just looks amazing. A.geniculata is also pretty cool cause they never hide and I just love their legpattern and their red hairs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kodi (Aug 22, 2016)

My juvi A. versicolors enclosure. I just planted it yesterday.





shining said:


> Exo Terra 12x12x18
> Poecilotheria regalis
> View attachment 214063
> 
> ...


What kind of lighting do you use?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shining (Aug 22, 2016)

Kodi said:


> My juvi A. versicolors enclosure. I just planted it yesterday.
> View attachment 218535
> 
> 
> ...


Natural light that comes in through my window. I have an led light for viewing purposes only.


----------



## Abyss (Aug 22, 2016)

magicmed said:


> Sadly none of my T are large enough for display yet, I do have an 80 gallon bearded dragon tank, 40 gallon exo terra display for ball python, 5 gallon for heterometrus spinifer, and 65 gallon planted display fish tank


Untrue my friend, all T's can be displayed 












Image



__ Abyss
__ Aug 5, 2016
__ 6



						Substrate an water dish and my P. subfusca sp. highland are all in the enclosure and rehoused...
					



that is small enough for .5"-3" slings lol so all my T's weather brand new or full grown are on full display

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## gypsy cola (Aug 23, 2016)

Shawnee said:


> It's funny you post this thread today, as I just received the enclosure I bought for display purposes  I live in the country so I love rustic looking stuff. I found it on ebay. I don't know who to put in it yet, though. From it's size it is only suitable for up to a juvenile T or possibly an adult dwarf species.



are there any more of these for sale? Can you leave this for me in your will?


----------



## Shawnee (Aug 23, 2016)

gypsy cola said:


> are there any more of these for sale? Can you leave this for me in your will?


Haha!  This is the only one I've seen of its kind and I haven't found anymore anywhere, couldn't find a brand on it either. It's too bad cause it looks super cool!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kodi (Aug 23, 2016)

Shawnee said:


> It's funny you post this thread today, as I just received the enclosure I bought for display purposes  I live in the country so I love rustic looking stuff. I found it on ebay. I don't know who to put in it yet, though. From it's size it is only suitable for up to a juvenile T or possibly an adult dwarf species.


Could you pm me a link to the seller? Maybe they have more or know where to get one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 23, 2016)

On the left we have our _Brachypelma smithi _male. On top of his enclosure houses a _Phidippus audax _(bryantae variation) female. To the right of them is my _Avicularia versicolor_ female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kodi (Aug 23, 2016)

@Ratmosphere Did you catch your audax?


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 23, 2016)

I wish. I bought it from www.phids.net a while back.


----------



## Kodi (Aug 23, 2016)

I can never find them when I go looking, but they always appear at the most inconvenient times. :/


----------



## Willuminati (Aug 23, 2016)

These are my current "displayed" slings and juvie LP



The tall skinny armacs house A.Versicolors. The 7 square enclosures house young OBTs and the bigger acrylic case is actually a modified football display case that houses my Juvinile L. Parahybana

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 23, 2016)

Willuminati said:


> These are my current "displayed" slings and juvie LP
> View attachment 218642
> 
> 
> The tall skinny armacs house A.Versicolors. The 7 square enclosures house young OBTs and the bigger acrylic case is actually a modified football display case that houses my Juvinile L. Parahybana


Are those black things like plugs for feeding?  How do you make those?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willuminati (Aug 23, 2016)

JumpingSpiderLady said:


> Are those black things like plugs for feeding?  How do you make those?


Yes they are! I drill a half inch hole in one of the top corners of the lid,slowwwwwwly and carefulllly, then I use these tiny little alluminum knobs that I get in abundance where I work.  I wish I could get a link to you where they can be bought but it's unlikely since they are a part from a German manufactured studio light. But I'm sure that something very similar can be found at the Depot or a crafts store to substitute. I'll post a pic of one in a little while tho!

This works great for young OBTs since they are notoriously skiddish, the and the less I disturb the better they do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 23, 2016)

I found these.  They have a hole that would need to be blocked, but they're pretty darn close!
https://www.amazon.com/Black-Desk-G...471992059&sr=1-1&keywords=1+inch+Desk+grommet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willuminati (Aug 23, 2016)

Those would do the job just fine! You'll just have a bigger hole.

These are what I get at work, literally out of the trash since the complete units get tossed. However, Only the manufacturer sells these as a replacement kit for the industry 


But anything can be replaced with something just as fit for the job!


----------

